# Overseas Contractor Screen Printing Prices



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone know what are the silkscreen prices from an overseas contractor like China / Thailand ?

The best prices I have so far is roughly USD0.23 per color per print for 100-250 T-shirts. Afterwhich the prices dips to USD0.15 per color per print for quantities higer than 250pcs. 

Are these good prices? Or can I get better prices?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes those are good prices. about 65% less than my contract prices. I would ask for samples before getting a large order. Those are crazy prices. Not sure how they can keep thier doors open for that.


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Fluid, are your contract prices from a US contractor?

We always have samples and they come out good most of the time.


----------



## noortrd (Nov 7, 2007)

0.10$ for light color tshirt and 0.15$ for dark color.


----------



## noortrd (Nov 7, 2007)

in i fcl 45000 t shirt load and cost of shipping 3000$ to usa.


----------



## SakeRonin (Oct 14, 2007)

qcumber said:


> they come out good *most* of the time.


Sounds kind of funny.

I would think that there would be Tariffs, Duty and Customs charges to protect the American businesses and workers.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

SakeRonin said:


> Sounds kind of funny.
> 
> I would think that there would be Tariffs, Duty and Customs charges to protect the American businesses and workers.


Yes there are definitely tariffs and customs involved with any importing, but when it comes to samples, i think the value and quantities are small enough that they consider them usually for personal use or consumption.


----------

